# Moultrie, GA 14129881 Adult 4 Y/O Female



## chiefbrody (Jun 23, 2011)

There is an adult female gsd in the Moultrie Humane Society in Moultrie, GA (appr. 45 minutes north of the GA/FL line). Here's what the shelter has to say about her:



> Thanks so much for wanting to help her! She is still here. She seems very sweet, not afraid of strangers, walks on a leash good. Seems fine with other dogs, haven't tried with cats yet, but I'd bet she'd be fine with them too. Hope this helps!












Petango.com ? Meet Fancy, a 4 years German Shepherd / Mix available for adoption in MOULTRIE, GA


----------



## chiefbrody (Jun 23, 2011)

*More info...*

I have emailed some of our closer gsd rescues about this girl. There was a male in there a few weeks ago and I'm not sure he made it out. Her chances may not be good to get adopted, just going by the fact that the last one didn't (I don't think). I am already in the process of getting approved to foster a HW+ mix from my humane society, but if I can help with this girl I will.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Bump for this sweet girl who needs a second chance!


----------

